# Cranberries ??



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

So how come cranberries are okay but citrus fruits aren't ??

Cranberries are MORE acdic than citrus fruits. AND DO contain citric acid.

See photos for proof (on them having citric acid cant find the photo proof for the fact they are more acididc than citrus fruits)


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Some apples are more acidic than citrus fruits. A lot of people simply don't know much about fruit other than "citrus fruit is acidic".
In the wild, if they eat fruit it's primarily berries.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

But surely someone should say that cranberries aren't okay so that people wont feed it to them like the wont with citrus fruits.


----------

